# Font Changes



## JFF (Jul 19, 2019)

We changed the font settings and made the sizes larger. In case of problems or anything else -- please report it asap.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 19, 2019)

Where are the Jackk style before and after pics so we can compare? Redo this thread and try again.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2019)

but why?


----------



## Lew (Jul 20, 2019)

it's so big


----------



## Moritsune (Jul 20, 2019)

I think you messed up somehow...


----------



## Xel (Jul 20, 2019)

Oh, and there I thought I was seeing things


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 20, 2019)

What are ya'll talking about?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2019)

for what purpose?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2019)

Still dunno what font has changed.


----------



## Nataly (Jul 21, 2019)

The font has been increased just a bit.

It is very noticeable especially on the mobile because the 'Forums' options doesn't appear after the update has been done (if I check the profile, for instance, or go to 'Members'), and I have to go to the dropdown menu to click on the 'Forums'


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 21, 2019)

Mine has always been that way


----------



## Jackk (Jul 21, 2019)

i believe the text in global notices is bigger than before

and maybe the text that shows in the post editor where you're typing a post


----------



## Jackk (Jul 21, 2019)

actually looks like mbxx made the text in posts bigger too (but kept the text inside quotes same size as before)


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 22, 2019)

It looks no different to me.


----------



## Ral (Jul 22, 2019)

Typical font size nowadays ranges between 14-15 pixels due to visual impareness, which we all suffer from just loggong into NF.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2019)

Big as hell.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

It looks normal


----------



## James Bond (Aug 16, 2019)

big floppy penor


----------

